# Stacking



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

I've noticed that on some pages that claim they have straight backed dogs that they will stack them differently and yes the dogs back appears straight but upon finding other pictures of the dogs in different stances they appear angled like a show dog. What's the trick to reading the different stacking or relaxed standing positions one minute you think the dog is ugly show line and the next they look fine.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Since I have 3 of those ugly show lines  , I'll answer. 

_ALL shepherds are supposed to have some angulation._ Some have more than others. Some are more extreme. Some don't have enough. But there is supposed to be angulation! The stack is just designed to show off the angulation. When a GSD stands naturally, the "slope" goes away. When it is stacked, you see the "slope". A dog with more extreme angulation may seem a bit slinky in the rear when they move.


----------



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

I am aware they are to have a slight degree of angle to look pretty in a show ring nowadays. I say ugly because sadly MOST people do not know what slight degree is and think if a little angle is good then a lot of angle is better and it looks and is ridiculous. What I am asking about is how people are stacking their dogs some make a good looking dog look roached or extremely angulated just by stacking them differently.


----------



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry as to offend you in my original post I should have been more specific as to what is ugly extreme angulation is ugly but this persons post is what sparked my question people were saying which was which and as some pointed out in comments their stacks are different and could make a big difference


----------



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Here is what sparked my questioning on stacking differently


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sadie_M said:


> I am aware they are to have a slight degree of angle to look pretty in a show ring nowadays.


The "slight degree of angle" is not for the show ring. German Shepherds Dogs - all GSDS - are supposed to have angulation. 

Read this thread on angulation --> What is angulation? and check out the link that carmspack posted in that thread, The Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I could find the thread where Rei stacked Trent different ways...


Ah! I found it. Stacking variations comparisons


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

dogfaeries really covered it well already and I highly recommend you read the links she's provided



dogfaeries said:


> I wish I could find the thread where Rei stacked Trent different ways...
> 
> 
> Ah! I found it. Stacking variations comparisons


Just wanted to say thanks for bringing that thread up, glad it can come in handy!! I've got even more examples now LOL

So this is a recent stack and accurate representation of my dog, all working lines










Here he is stretched a bit further out, not quite stacked









But if I manipulate him and pull his rear legs back further, I can make him look like this (it's okay, you can laugh  )









Literally 2 minutes later I take this picture (very representative of his actual structure)









Still look extreme to you? This is him free standing 









More recent comparison, same day









Free standing (he looks like a mess, but it shows how much stance can change perception of structure)









In motion









Still the same dog...straight back AND angulated, as he should be


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Trent. <3


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Does anyone have any tips on the best way to stack a GSL puppy? It's so hard to keep Troy still to get a good picture, even if I have a treat in my hand.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on the best way to stack a GSL puppy? It's so hard to keep Troy still to get a good picture, even if I have a treat in my hand.


Thats the key there, you need to keep him focused before you can attempt to stack.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sadie_M said:


> Here is what sparked my questioning on stacking differently


In that top picture, the dog is overstretched (the hock should be at a 90 degree angle with the ground. And the dog is leaning forward slightly, he's alert.)

Rei posted a great example with her handsome boy Trent <3

Here's kind of similar example to what you posted.
In this first picture, his feet are not under him enough, he's not really leaning forward and is standing more relaxed.








Versus here, his legs are under him, he's more alert and leaning forward, causing him to angle a bit more.












Bella67 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on the best way to stack a GSL puppy? It's so hard to keep Troy still to get a good picture, even if I have a treat in my hand.


Teach him to hold still and not move his feet. At first don't worry about them being in a stack, just reward him for not moving them when you give the cue "Stack" or whatever you choose to say. Once he's doing well, move just one foot, and reward him for not moving it after you place it. Slowly build up to where you can move all of his feet without him moving.

You want his forearms to be under him and his hock facing the camera to be a 90 degree angle from the ground. Here's a link going into that more. The GSD Stack - German Shepherd Guide

And try to make sure the picture is as level with the dog as possible! So stacking him on a table might help.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I still think you should show Trent


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I still think you should show Trent



Me too!! 
I showed his photos to my breeder one time and she really liked him.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I was going to post some pics of my dogs standing vs stacked but Grace nailed it with those fabulous photos of Trent!


----------

